# STOCKHOLM | Stockholm City Station | 34-62m | U/C



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm City Station* is a railway station which is under construction in downtown Stockholm, Sweden. Scheduled to open in 2017, the station is located on the Stockholm City Line and will be located directly below T-Centralen, the central station of the Stockholm Metro, and with interchange with Stockholm Central Station. The station will serve all Stockholm Commuter Rail trains.
The station will be located directly below T-Centralen, and will allow quicker transfer between metro and commuter rail than the current solution, with the commuter trains stopping at the central station. City will have two entrances, which will be common with the metro station. One exits at Vasaplan in with access to the Arlanda Express, which will be common for the commuter rail and metro, and the other at Centralplan beside Scandic Continental. The station will be located between 35 and 40 metres (115 and 130 ft) below ground level. At ground level, the station will have a glass facade to allow as much sunlight as possible to penetrate down to the track level. An ascent from the station will be built to the metro's Green Line platforms towards Hagsätra, Skarpnäck and Farsta, and the Red Line's platforms towards Mörby and Ropsten.
Construction started in 2009 and is done by building to access tunnels from the depot at the central station, Vattungaraget and Torsgatan. *The tunneling and bedrock work is scheduled for completion in 2013, after which the station itself with facilities will be built.*
The architects are *3XN*.

(c) 3xn.com









(c) 3xn.com









(c) 3xn.com









(c) 3xn.com









(c) 3xn.com









(c) 3xn.com








Source

Construction of the underground station (which will serve a commuter railway system (pendeltåg)) under the T-centralen metro station [railway project "Citybanan"]


5925-135635 par Trafikverket Citybanan, sur Flickr


----------



## K-J N. (Dec 26, 2007)

Here is the current building from the 60:ies that will be replaced. The lower part has been demolished for quite some time.










A look back at the various proposals:

*The approved proposal by 3XN*




























*An older version of it*





























*Before that there was this proposal by Strategisk Arkitektur*









*and an older version of that.*











*And before that, this one by OMA*




















*Originally there was plans for a highrise at the spot*
with four proposals by:

A1









White









C.F. Møller









Wingårdh


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Good thing they didnt go for a high-rise. OMA proposal is great, but the current one is not too bad either.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you very much for a great summary of the proposals, K-J N. kay: It is interesting to see how the ideas changed with time and what project as approved. IMO, the approved variant is alright, but maybe it will look even better once it is realised.

Could a moderator, please, change the status of the project to *App* (approved)? The construction work will start in August this year.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

seems very nice


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

The new SCS design looks quite good to my opinion and low-mid rise just fits better in that area than the previously proposed high rise designs.


----------



## thebackdoorman (Jan 26, 2005)

This and the OMA design look much better in my opinion. I also quite like this 
high rise design...


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More visualisations:














































More information: Jernhusen.

The station building is already rising up!

February 2014:



andrejt said:


>


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

26 by mattiaspetersson79, on Flickr


----------



## webeagle12 (Oct 1, 2007)

I like 2nd proposal better but new one looks pretty good too


----------



## Swede (Aug 24, 2002)

Comparing the renders to that latest photo I think it's clear that the two corners towards Vasagatan (i.e. the street in the photo) are topped out. 3 more floors to go on the southeast corner, six more on the northeast corner.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some newer pictures:

Stockholm Continental by skumroffe, on Flickr

Stockholm Continental by skumroffe, on Flickr

Stockholm Continental by skumroffe, on Flickr

Stockholm Continental by skumroffe, on Flickr

Stockholm Continental by skumroffe, on Flickr

Stockholm Continental by skumroffe, on Flickr


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

Quality of claddings look pretty low. Like they used materials from early 90s.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Source


----------



## krokkel (Nov 9, 2013)

Palmtree's in Stockholm :nuts: (plus growing on water...)


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Stockholm Panorama by Martin Westman, on Flickr


----------



## martinrada (Jan 20, 2015)

Stockholm is great!


----------



## martinrada (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Bygge februari 2015 by morgan.oberg, on Flickr


----------



## Sam Gold (Mar 13, 2015)

Stockholm exploring the possibilities of steel construction. Great to see that!


----------

